# a few quick winter shots...



## //: Freddy B_ (Nov 11, 2005)

i took a few quick winter shots today out in the driveway before our next 8inches falls tonight...man ohio...nooo good. :dunno:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

That just reinforces the fact that I dont want to live where it snows.


----------



## //: Freddy B_ (Nov 11, 2005)

true true...its no good! but i will give it to BMW. this car is the best RWD car i have ever drove in the snow.


----------



## Renee (May 20, 2004)

Nice ride!! We got 4 - 6" last night. My BMW is not leaving the garage until spring.


----------



## //: Freddy B_ (Nov 11, 2005)

thanks! =) lol i wouldnt drive my M in the snow either...i store my show truck in the winter..depressing isnt it? i really like the way my 325i handles in the snow though. i just wash it like twice a week haha


----------



## ase2dais (Aug 26, 2005)

i never like snow, until i got my performance winter tires.


----------



## //: Freddy B_ (Nov 11, 2005)

same here...its not so bad is it?...i just wash the body and undercarage about twice a week...salt..noooo good


----------



## bluemagic (Dec 5, 2005)

*speaking of salt*

Speaking of salt does anyone know of a good undercarriage spray for salt corosion prevention? Here in Germany they salt quite a bit and most older bmw's 80's-90's, have rusted mufflers and underbodys. Obviously I dont have access to any stateside businessess but if anyone knows of a do it yourself type application or has been to southern Germany and can recommend a place my new e90 arrives January 25th.


----------



## DarkRyan323 (Dec 19, 2005)

nice car man, i like the color. ohio's a bitch isn't it? before i washed mine today, it looked as if i had a two-tone paint job, glossy black roof and hood faded into a fine salt-crystal white below the doors.


----------



## mysick3series (Dec 23, 2005)

i drive my 325i in the snow as well and it isn't that bad. its accually kinda fun. And ye i goota wash it about 2 times a weeks cause of salt.


----------

